
Artificial Conciousness and the Nature of Reality - cp_mlreef
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-2P3MSZrBM
======
cp_mlreef
Incredible view on conciousness from a very technical perspective while aiming
to "converge mathematics and philosophy" to explain reality, the universe and
how to create AI based on the turing test.

Very disruptive and highly challenging podcast by Lex Fridman and Joscha Bach

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Hrrmph. Nope. Listened to it with a few breaks and found it to be
underwhelming. Too much assumption, no implementation.

Could have talked about Phlogiston theory the same way...

